# Daich Watches?



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum and I have been enjoying reading lots of stuff on here

This new found obsession started when I decided to replace my old _TROKIA_ chronograph.

I first bought a _Timex_ Expedition chronograph but returned it as it was too hard to read the time with just a quick look when driving etc.

So I have been looking at different styles of watches and have settled on a military style of watch (auto or quartz) and have come across the _Daich_ make, these are about Â£7.00 on E-bay so I'm not expecting allot! does anyone own one?

I also like the _Seiko_ military watch (SNX427) and the RLT6 and RLT37.

Any guidance/suggestions/infomation on these watches and any others would be much appreciated,

thanks,

Dizz.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hi & welcome to :rltb:  i would steer clear of the Daich watches....there tiny....and i wouldnt risk washing my hands let alone swim in it  go for the seiko or one of roys....


----------



## felarca (Oct 8, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> hi & welcome to :rltb:  i would steer clear of the Daich watches....there tiny....and i wouldnt risk washing my hands let alone swim in it  go for the seiko or one of roys....


Agreed. Might find a better piece in a gumball machine.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

felarca said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hi & welcome to :rltb:  i would steer clear of the Daich watches....there tiny....and i wouldnt risk washing my hands let alone swim in it  go for the seiko or one of roys....
> ...


Or maybe in a Christmas cracker 

Thanks for the welcome chaps, as I said for Â£7.00 inc p+p it was always going to be naff.

So a Seiko or a RLT for me then? I had a look at roy's site and he seems to be out of the Seiko SNX427 which is in my price range for a work watch. I also like the Seiko 5 range, well I would like so many watches but funds mean I must be realistic about this,  or do I? hummm


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

depends on what you wanna spend....keep an eye out on the sales forum...thers always a bargain to be had on there  and you cant go wrong with a seiko


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> depends on what you wanna spend....keep an eye out on the sales forum...thers always a bargain to be had on there  and you cant go wrong with a seiko


Arrrr!!!, there's so much choice! 

Now looking at a seiko 5 snxa07k1 on e-bay. (I must learn how to place pictures)

Has any one bought from this seller? '*Tic-toc watch-shop*'

Can someone confirm if this watch can be fitted with a leather strap? and suggest a make/type to fit,

thanks,

Dizz.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dizz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > depends on what you wanna spend....keep an eye out on the sales forum...thers always a bargain to be had on there  and you cant go wrong with a seiko
> ...


yep...no problem...although a nato would be my choice on one of those


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Daich-are they Welsh?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mrcrowley said:


> Daich-are they Welsh?


no paul....there not quite as bad as that :bb:


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

I have ended up buying two seiko 5's!!! one for work and one for best 

So when they arrive I will post pics etc in the Japanese/seiko section on the forum.

I will also look into the nato strap option (thanks _Mrteatime_)

thanks chaps,

Dizz.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > Daich-are they Welsh?
> ...










:tongue2: :lol:


----------

